# Lock keeper's cottage, Stenwith (near Grantham), September 2015



## HughieD (Sep 15, 2015)

Don't normally do revisits - I try and get out to new sites when a window of opportunity arises. But I was just round the corner from here with a spare hour on my hands. And it is such a lovely place so I thought what the heck. One thing that occurred to me is that when you revisit a place - because you have taken somewhere in for the first time and the "Wow" factor has gone, you actually spend more time second time around looking at the detail. Anyhow - here's the history I found first time around. In terms of the state of the place compared to a year ago nothing too much has changed apart from some moron ripping the sink off the wall in the kitchen.

_‘Lock House’ cottage is located on the Grantham-Nottingham canal which runs for 33 miles (53 km) between the two points falling through 18 locks to West Bridgford where it then joins the River Trent. It was built mainly to transport coal to Grantham. It opened in 1797, and its profitability steadily increased until 1841 when it was sold to a railway company, after which it declined in use. The last boat navigated the canal in 1929 and it was finally closed in 1936. The canal was used as a water supply for agricultures so post-closure it had its water levels maintained, although many of its 69 over-bridges were lowered. 

Since the 1970s, the Grantham Canal Society have been heavily involved with its restoration, and two stretches are now navigable by small vessels. Full restoration will require a new route where the canal joins the Trent, as the A52 has effectively severed the original route. There is a similar issue at the Grantham end where the A1 embankment blocks the canal.

The late 18th Century two-bedroom cottage is set back from a section of the canal near Stenwith and was built to home the lock keeper for the near by lock.. It hit the news in 2007 when it failed to sell at auction at a guide price of £250,000 due to the lack of running water, electricity, bath-room and road access. The picture below dates from around this time.

Prior to coming on the market it was the home of a man in his 80's who used an earth closet in the back garden for WC, a tin tub as a bath and a wind-up gramophone to listen to music. Apparently built in 1794 and part of the Duke of Rutland’s estate, previous owners included John and Margaret Topps. The nearby lock was previously referred to as ‘Jack Topp’s Lock’. 

Since its failure to sell at auction the cottage has remained empty and has started to fall into disrepair. Ironically the cottage became Grade II listed in December 2013. Today it now lies abandoned and rather forlorn; its garden overgrown and extensive outbuildings falling to pieces. All of the windows in the house itself are smashed but due to the roof being mostly intact, the structure of the house itself isn’t too bad. _

Let's start with the lock in question:


img1746 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The first thing you come to is a series of out-buildings:


img1732 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1743 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1742 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Is this a start handle for an old car?


img1741 by HughieDW, on Flickr

My mate Marmite...or is it Bovril?


img1739 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A fridge in the garage?!


img1737 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1734 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the house itself:


img1744 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1692 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1693 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Front elevation of this lovely two-up/two-down plus off-shot.


img1697 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1698 by HughieDW, on Flickr

First to the kitchen. Range one still present and correct: 


img1702 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Made in Grantham it was...


img1704 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But here's that aforementioned sink, now lying on the floor:


img1728 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Then to the dining room. Glad to report that Range 2 is intact:


img1727 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And Pandora's box is still there:


img1699 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and her tin too!


img1706 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The clock's now off the wall but still present:


img1707 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the lounge:


img1709 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1712 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Upstairs we go:


img1714 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Bedroom one. The fireplace fairies haven't been a-calling yet:


img1715 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And bedroom two:


img1716 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Time for tea before we leave?


img1723 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice that.Is the second picture the privvy?.The car starting handle looks a brace and bit to me

Brace and Bits


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 15, 2015)

That would be a Privy in the second picture, Great photo's, shame about the sink, that could easily be put back up.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 15, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> Nice that.Is the second picture the privvy?.The car starting handle looks a brace and bit to me
> 
> Brace and Bits



Yes the privy it is! Any you are right about the brace methinks ;-)


----------



## smiler (Sep 15, 2015)

The sink is a Belfast, often used as garden planters, they are bloody heavy though which might explain why it's still there, I enjoyed your post, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Sep 15, 2015)

smiler said:


> The sink is a Belfast, often used as garden planters, they are bloody heavy though which might explain why it's still there, I enjoyed your post, Thanks



You always tell me something I didn't know. Thank you Smiler!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice that is hughie..funny I was only talking about this place yesterday and added it to my list for a little tour of lincolnshire..your report has made me want to go more now.thank you


----------



## HughieD (Sep 15, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Nice that is hughie..funny I was only talking about this place yesterday and added it to my list for a little tour of lincolnshire..your report has made me want to go more now.thank you



My pleasure mate! There's a few decent and very different sites around here...


----------



## Rubex (Sep 15, 2015)

Great pictures HughieD  Mikeymutt and I are visiting this in the near future and now I'm even more excited to see it after seeing your photos!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 15, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Great pictures HughieD  Mikeymutt and I are visiting this in the near future and now I'm even more excited to see it after seeing your photos!



Cheers Rubex. Hope you get a good day as it is a pleasant walk down by the canal. Go to Scalford brick works too as it's near by and it is a very interesting and under-visted site.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 15, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Cheers Rubex. Hope you get a good day as it is a pleasant walk down by the canal. Go to Scalford brick works too as it's near by and it is a very interesting and under-visted site.



Thanks HughieD  we will definitely check that one out!


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 15, 2015)

Good photos and write up. Nice to see you back in Blighty.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 15, 2015)

Sludden said:


> Good photos and write up. Nice to see you back in Blighty.



Thank you kind sir, for Albion I have missed.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2015)

Glad you went back! Some awesome detail shots there! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice set of shots; I enjoyed this place
You should have looked me up if you were in the area


----------



## HughieD (Sep 18, 2015)

Are you nearby? Will PM you next time mate. Was a bit of a last minute/unplanned jobbie!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 18, 2015)

Ooops...nearly forgot. A few panoramic pix I took on my phone:


Lockkeepers3 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Lockkeepers2 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Lockkeepers1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 19, 2015)

oldscrote;312703.The car starting handle looks a brace and bit to me[/QUOTE said:


> Ir's a brace alright, but not of your Carpenter's variety. It is the rusted and rotted remains of a 'Wheel Brace' - the rotating metal handgrips indicating that it could be a 'Halfords' Deluxe' item, first marketed in the mid 1930's. A manufacturing weakness, meant that tool would snap in half when abused in trying to free overtightened nuts. When overtightened nuts were encountered - it was very common practise to place brace on the nut and with the central handgrip parallel to the ground, support the upper rotating handgrip by suitably extending the screw jack. The nut was freed by stamping on the central handgrip. The aforementioned weakness invariably meant that the brace eventually bent and snapped/twisted off at lower end of the central grip.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 21, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Are you nearby? Will PM you next time mate. Was a bit of a last minute/unplanned jobbie!



Not too far; I live near Melton. 
PM me when you're next in the area


----------



## HughieD (Sep 21, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> Not too far; I live near Melton.
> PM me when you're next in the area



Will do mate. Same me a pork pie!


----------

